# Who is using Tri Tronics and who is using Dogtra training collars?



## birdhunter66 (Jul 29, 2009)

Just want to get the feel for who is using Tri Tronics and who is using Dogtra training collars? What mode do you prefer? Would you purchase the same brand of collar again?


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I am on my 4th TT collar set - had the first one for 10 years, bought the 2nd set for an ex and I kept it for 9 years....finally upgraded last year and bought 2 G2 Pro 200s when they had the big trade in discount program. Had an issue with one and TT upgraded it to a G3 Pro 100.....

I would DEFINATELY buy another TT collar, might be a while, they do last! Their customer service is top notch also!

FOM


----------



## Marsh Mule (Oct 16, 2009)

Tri-tronics my XL just quit after 11 years and now have a g2 Pro 100- Love it. I tend to use a little more continuious stimulation(more degrees) That's why I got the 100. I like the 1 nick button.


----------



## birdhunter66 (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks guys just trying to get a feel for what people are using in training these days.


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 9, 2009)

Had my TT flyway for 11 or 12 years now, still going strong after one battery change. Although the cylindrical transmitters look bulky, I find them easy to handle along with a heeling stick, and second nature to operate with the 3-button configuration.

FYI, if you're considering a pro200, the flyway is the exact same collar for $40 less. In the g3 series, the flyway also has the tone button and accessory option just like the 200.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

I have been a satisfied Tri Tronics customer since 1992. Every TT collar that I have had has been trouble free. I won't use anything else!

Andy


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

I have been using Dogtra for a while now. I use the 3500 it is very dependable and built tough. Plus dogtra's CS is at the top of the list they are great.


----------



## brent mccoy (Dec 23, 2008)

I have had both TT and Dogtra currently own the Dogtra 3502 and like it alot.
Took awhile to get use to the intencity dile it is very sensitive but other than that I would not trade it for any thing very tough and durable.In my opinion you can't go wrong with either one.


----------



## laker (Sep 12, 2008)

I use both.
I like the shape of the TT.
I like the the portability of the Dogtra.
I like the TT for training and the Dogtra for hunting.
I think you'll find TT is more popular here on RTF because there are more trainers here. If you visit the Waterdog forum i think you'd find more Dogtra fans because of all the hunters there.
TT is a sponsor here, Dogtra is a sponsor on waterdog.
The quality is excellent in both.
You really can't go wrong with either one.


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

I use both, too. The Pro 500 for training, and an old Dogtra 2-dog collar for hunting. The transmitter hangs around my neck nicely so my hands are free for the shotgun.


----------



## Squirm88 (Oct 30, 2008)

There was a poll on this subject a couple months ago. Seems like majority of the forum members are TT users.

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=42460&highlight=collar+poll


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

I use a TT Pro 500 for both training and hunting. Clip it to a "D" ring on your waders and its right there if you need it, and totally out of the way when you don't need it.


----------



## Ed Bahr (Jul 1, 2007)

I have the TT 500 and just ordered the tracer light.....Put it together and the light didn't work. Began to take it apart and the small head on the screw stripped out. E-mailed TT and they are sending me a new tracer and collar. No questions asked! Awesome customer service! I will always buy TT.


----------



## birdhunter66 (Jul 29, 2009)

Okay guys I couldn't decide so I went ahead and bought a Dogtra 2500 T&B two dog unit for my pointers. I got a lot of advice from another bird dog field trialing web site and a lot of guys suggested the Dogtra for range, reliability, and holding a charge on the batteries for a long long time. I'm also going to look around for a G3 Tri Tronics Flyway or Pro 200 for my lab. I think overall both companies make top of the line training collars. Thanks for all your help with this. birdhunter


----------

